# Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!



## turbosnake (22. April 2012)

*Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Laut 4players wird Valve auf der E3 eine Spiel mit einer 3 im Titel ankündigen.
Allerdings weiß niemand was es sein Wird, Half Life 3, Portal 3,  Left 4 Dead 3,Team Fortress 3 ?
Das ganze soll Gabe Newell als Antwort auf eine E-mail von 4chan Mitgliedern geantwortet haben.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Ich denke nicht das Portal 3 wird, dazu ist Portal 2 noch zu jung, ich vermute das es der nächste Half-Life Teil sein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

*13.12.2011* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,859450/


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *13.12.2011* Half Life 3 oder nicht? Valve kündigt Spiel mit einer 3 zur E3 2012 an


 
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, das es schon so lange her ist, da auch die Quelle:Half Life 3, Portal 3, or Left 4 Dead 3: Gabe Newell erst vom 16.4 ist. Und ich dann nicht weiter zurückgeschaut habe.
Also macht hier bitte zu.

btw Eure Quelle ist weg, die hier dort verlinkt habt.


----------



## seventyseven (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Das weiß man schon Länger und außerdem soll es ein Fake sein. Ob oder ob nicht entscheidet sich dieses Jahr auf der E3.


----------



## Vettel (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

... langsam wirds aber echt mal Zeit für HL3.

Ich schätze das wird eine richtige Bombe werden.


----------



## GTA 3 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ich hoff eher auf ein Left for Dead 3! Will wieder eine Coopgranate haben!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ist mir egal was, ich mag alles davon, einfach her damit, Valve wird schon was gutes gemacht haben


----------



## Julianus2008 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Mir ist es auch ziemlich egal, was genau Valve da ankündigt, die machen eigentlich selten bis nie was falsch mit ihren Spielen.


----------



## hl. Geist (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ricochet 2 
HLP | News | Entwickler: Gabe Newell ber Apple, Origin & Ricochet 2

Valve und "3"?
Ihr seid zu optimistisch


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *13.12.2011* Half Life 3 oder nicht? Valve kündigt Spiel mit einer 3 zur E3 2012 an


 Und war damals schon ein Fake.


----------



## kbyte (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!



Die 3 Musketiere - The Video Game  *SCNR*


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

CAK3 = Lie.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ich lache wenn Half Life 3 kommt und es richtig schlecht wird.  

PS. Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich lache wenn Half Life 3 kommt und es richtig schlecht wird.
> 
> PS. Ist nicht böse gemeint.


 wieso sollte hl3 schlecht werden. HL war bisher noch nie eine enttäuschung


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> wieso sollte hl3 schlecht werden. HL war bisher noch nie eine enttäuschung


 Vielleicht käuft EA ja Valve auf? =O


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 3-way (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Half Life 3 wirds eh nicht geben, Left 4 Dead 3 oder Portal 3 wirds werden.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> wieso sollte hl3 schlecht werden. HL war bisher noch nie eine enttäuschung


 
Ich weiß, genau deswegen lache ich auch. Zu hohe Erwartungen vielleicht.


----------



## Seeefe (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, genau deswegen lache ich auch. Zu hohe Erwartungen vielleicht.


 
Was für Erwartungen? Von HL3 ist rein granichts bekannt, noch nichtmal obs überhaupt gemacht wird. Hohe Erwartungen entstehen erst durch Futter der Produzenten. Bestes Beispiel ist wohl Blizzard, was das Thema Erwartungen angeht


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was für Erwartungen? Von HL3 ist rein granichts bekannt, noch nichtmal obs überhaupt gemacht wird. Hohe Erwartungen entstehen erst durch Futter der Produzenten.


Was laberst du - Hast du überhaupt gelernt ? 

Erwartungen an Spiele hat man wenn man den Vorgänger kennt und sich schon ausmalt wie die Nachfolger wohl aussehen werden und wie die Story weitergeführt wird.
Da brauch man keine Vorankündigungen oder Spieleinfos... Man kann auch so erwarten, wenn HL3 angekündigt werden sollte dann erwarte ich das .... blablabla *in Erinnerungen von 1+2 schwelg*


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was laberst du - Hast du überhaupt gelernt ?
> 
> Erwartungen an Spiele hat man wenn man den Vorgänger kennt und sich schon ausmalt wie die Nachfolger wohl aussehen werden und wie die Story weitergeführt wird.
> Da brauch man keine Vorankündigungen oder Spieleinfos... Man kann auch so erwarten, wenn HL3 angekündigt werden sollte dann erwarte ich das .... blablabla *in Erinnerungen von 1+2 schwelg*


 
Besser sagen hätte ich es selbst nicht können.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was für Erwartungen? Von HL3 ist rein granichts bekannt, noch nichtmal obs überhaupt gemacht wird. Hohe Erwartungen entstehen erst durch Futter der Produzenten. Bestes Beispiel ist wohl Blizzard, was das Thema Erwartungen angeht


 
Ganz sicher wird es HL 3 geben - mMn steht das ausser Frage! Mit HL lässt sich so viel Kohle scheffeln, dass lassen die sich nicht entgehen .
Valve von EA aufgekauft? Denke mal nicht. Valve hat selber genug Geld und Valve + Origin? Eher weniger, die bleiben bei Steam wenn sie nicht sogar vertraglich daran angebunden sind 
Warum nichts bekanntegeben wird wissen wir ja alle was bei Teil 2 damals passiert ist ..


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> (...)
> Valve von EA aufgekauft? Denke mal nicht. Valve hat selber genug Geld und Valve + Origin? Eher weniger, die bleiben bei Steam wenn sie nicht sogar vertraglich daran angebunden sind
> (...)


 Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint... Viele hier freuen sich doch auf ein "wiedermal geniales HL", und EA macht doch aus vielen Spielereihen Casualkonsolendreck. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

4chan na da  ..wers glaubt


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint... Viele hier freuen sich doch auf ein "wiedermal geniales HL", und EA macht doch aus vielen Spielereihen Casualkonsolendreck.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Amen 

Btw passend zu HL3 und ACTA hehehe...


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> 4chan na da  ..wers glaubt


 Hab mal was dazu geschrieben: HLP | Artikel | Kolumne: Arme Half-Life-Fans


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Hab mal was dazu geschrieben: HLP | Artikel | Kolumne: Arme Half-Life-Fans


 trauriger Artikel mir kommen die tränen  Ne mal Spass bei Seite, gut geschrieben 
Ich warte schon seit ewigkeiten auf eine plötzliche Werbung oder auf ein rasantes Release des 3ten Titels (stelle mir vor, es wird nach den Problemen mit Hl2 so ablaufen".
Wäre ich in den USA würde ich eine "Halflife-Spieler"-Religion gründen und mir das Logo auf die Stirne tätowieren


----------



## seventyseven (22. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ricochet 2 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632kyLysP6c


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

valve kündigt auf der E3 an das sie auf der E3 sind


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Valve can't count up to 3. Get over it. lol.

Edit: Verdammt. Is ja nen Deutsches Forum hier  
Valve kann nicht bis 3 zählen. Kann mir langsam auch nicht mehr vorstellen, dass ein HL3 kommt (würde mich zwar tierisch freuen aber egal). Würde daher eher auf L4D3 oder Portal 3 tippen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Valve von EA aufgekauft? Denke mal nicht. Valve hat selber genug Geld und Valve + Origin? Eher weniger, die bleiben bei Steam wenn sie nicht sogar vertraglich daran angebunden sind



EA ist nur Publisher nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Valve ist dennoch independent. Valve ist nicht vertraglich an Steam gebunden, da Steam von Valve entwickelt wurde und betrieben wird, sprich Steam ist ein Valve Produkt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Im Mai Max Payne 3...2013 Crysis 3...und Half Life 3 wird sich hoffentlich dazu gesellen und das wird dann gefälligst mal ein Valve-Spiel mit zeitgemäßer Grafik! 

Portal 3, LoD 3 etc können sich von mir aus ruhig gaaaaanz weit hinten anstellen...


----------



## HZA (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Im Mai Max Payne 3...2013 Crysis 3...und Half Life 3 wird sich hoffentlich dazu gesellen und das wird dann gefälligst mal ein Valve-Spiel mit zeitgemäßer Grafik!
> 
> Portal 3, LoD 3 etc können sich von mir aus ruhig gaaaaanz weit hinten anstellen...


 
Lord of Destruction 3? Baal in 'nem Valve-Game wäre schon geil, ne?


----------



## Snake7 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Die News Qualität sinkt hier echt täglich.
Ich verweise nur auf SGS3 und Thunderbolt.
Macht langsam wirklich keinen Sinn mehr Informationen zu erwarten.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



HZA schrieb:


> Lord of Destruction 3? Baal in 'nem Valve-Game wäre schon geil, ne?



 Left for Dead 3 meinte ich natürlich = L*f*D 3


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

dead or alive 3 kann mir erspart bleiben, auch portal 3, 

Ich will HALF LIFE 3 !

Da HL2 ja geleakt wurde, kommt HL3 bestimmt einfach plötzlich auf den Markt..


----------



## paxpl (23. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Hooooooooooooooffentlich Half Life 3


----------



## ChaoZ (23. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal meinen TV abfotografiert, auf welches Spiel ich hoffe ist klar, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneevernichter (24. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Wahrscheinlich wirds 3: The Game bevor es Half-Life 3 wird. 

Wenn es nicht Half-Life 3 wird werd ich Gabe Newell eins reinhauen sollte ich ihm über den weg laufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Quatsch es wird der Landwirtschaftssimulator 3 sein


----------



## Oromus (24. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Quatsch es wird der Landwirtschaftssimulator 3 sein


 
Ne, der...es kommt gleich...Spieleentwicklersimulator 2013.........


----------



## HZA (24. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> dead or alive 3 kann mir erspart bleiben


 Zu spät, das Spiel gibt' schon etwas länger. *g*


----------



## RapToX (24. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Und war damals schon ein Fake.


 und das traurige daran ist, dass es selbst nach 5 seiten scheinbar die wenigsten kapiert haben


----------



## twentythree (25. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Valve hat damals schon nie was verraten und wird es jetzt auch nicht tun, wenn sie nicht wollen


----------



## SyN-Flood (25. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Ist schon länger bekannt das Sie etwas mit einer 3 angekündigt haben , hoffe wie viele andere auch das es Half-Life 3 oder Half life 2: Episode 3 wird. Nur enttäuschen darf es mich nicht dafür haben wir einfach viel zu lange gewartet !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. April 2012)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> und das traurige daran ist, dass es selbst nach 5 seiten scheinbar die wenigsten kapiert haben



Das is nur der sehnliche Wunsch nach HL2. So ein offenes Ende verlangt einfach einen neuen Teil.


----------



## RapToX (25. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das is nur der sehnliche Wunsch nach HL2. So  ein offenes Ende verlangt einfach einen neuen Teil.


 da sag ich ja auch nichts gegen. ich bin ja selbst schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht 
trotzdem muß man sich langsam mal damit abfinden, dass es noch keine  offiziellen infos gibt und man auch weiterhin geduldig sein muß.  stattdessen wird man grundlos mit falschmeldungen verunsichert, wie man  hier tag für tag sieht.




SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Ist schon länger bekannt das Sie etwas mit einer 3 angekündigt haben


nochmal zum mitschreiben: es wurde gar nichts angekündigt! das alles war ein fake


----------



## HZA (26. April 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

... oder aber sie haben es nach hinten verschoben, da es eh nichts offizielles gab(?)


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Es wird zum Glück KEIN Half Life 3 sein, aber leider auch kein Left for Dead 3 und Portal 3 ist mir eh egal.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht.


 Linkadresse mal evtl anschauen? 
Valve: Kein Half-Life 3, Portal 3 oder Left 4 Dead 3 auf der E3 2012 - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Kann ich aber nicht öffenen und kopieren geht auch nicht.

Aber da steht nichts von HL-2 Episode 3.


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht.


 Sollte jetzt gehen.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Es wird zum Glück KEIN Half Life 3 sein, aber leider auch kein Left for Dead 3 und Portal 3 ist mir eh egal.


 
Wieso zum Glück kein HL 3? 
HL3 kommt so oder so von daher 

Ausserdem wird das spontan vorgestellt und bestimmt nicht in einem Forum zuvor bekannt gegeben.


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wieso zum Glück kein HL 3?
> HL3 kommt so oder so von daher
> 
> Ausserdem wird das spontan vorgestellt und bestimmt nicht in einem Forum zuvor bekannt gegeben.


 Ich möchte eher ein Left for Dead 3. Und das wird so oder so kommen.


----------



## blackout24 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Vielleicht heißt das Spiel auch einfach nur "3". Hätte zumindest 3 im Titel.


----------



## cAson (3. Mai 2012)

Das wird Left 4 Dead 3


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



cAson schrieb:


> Das wird Left 4 Dead 3


 Yu no open ma link.....


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Schade das nix neues kommt, langsam wirds Zeit für n neues HL...


----------



## RapToX (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Es wird zum Glück KEIN Half Life 3 sein, aber leider auch kein Left for Dead 3 und Portal 3 ist mir eh egal.


neu ist das aber nicht: HLP | News | Steam: Valve zeigt Big Picture-Modus auf der E3


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*

Portal 3


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Valve kündigt auf der E3 etwas mit 3 im Titel an!*



star_killa schrieb:


> portal 3


 
y u no read gabe´s mail?


----------

